# Need For Speed Underground 2 Problem



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

I got a problem with the game. I can play but everytime I play, after few minutes the game closes and it say '' do you want to send error report or dont send ''. This happens to me sometimes before i could save the game.
Can someone help me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmm do you know what file is causing the problem?


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

well it just says speed.exe has encountered an error


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, well lets start with the system specifications and a DXDIAG report. You can obtain that from START > RUN > type *dxdiag*. Once the infomation loads up, click Save All Information. It will save the information in a .txt file. Save the file in an easy location because you need to open it and copy everything and paste it here. Note that it may take two posts to post it here.


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

ok here it is,

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/19/2005, 18:09:16
Machine name: ATHLON
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA Technologies, Inc.
System Model: VT8366-8233
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 160MB used, 1089MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 Ti 4200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0253&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.13.0010.4109 (English)
DDI Version: 8
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 2684298 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 1178138 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4113-11CF-BD73-0A2001C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0253
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Avance AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_47104005&REV_30
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3620 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/12/2001 07:47:50, 288860 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Avance Logic, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Avance AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3620 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/12/2001 07:47:50, 288860 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Avance AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: R100
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI bus
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0a03
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 8/4/2004 06:07:46, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/4/2004 06:08:21, 10624 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Generic Game port Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | Matching Device ID: gameport\gamedevice
| | | Service: hidgame
| | | OEMData: 40 00 00 00 04 00 00 00
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:08:19, 36224 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 06:08:16, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 07:56:42, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidgame.sys, 8/17/2001 14:02:32, 8576 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x010D
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | | OEMData: 40 00 00 00 04 00 00 00

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 05:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 05:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 05:58:32, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 05:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 1 - (00000000,0002E3205A48)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 3.9 GB
Total Space: 78.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: IC35L080AVVA07-0

Drive: D:
Model: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 05:59:52, 49536 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: BTC BCE3212IM
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 05:59:52, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP.SYS, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:07:42, 42240 bytes

Name: VIA Tech CPU to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Tech PCI to ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3074&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&88
Driver: n/a

Name: Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_47104005&REV_30\3&61AAA01&0&8D
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:42, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:57, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:15:21, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:07:58, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:15:49, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:02, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:57, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.3620 (English), 10/12/2001 07:47:50, 288860 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1B\3&61AAA01&0&8C
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1B\3&61AAA01&0&8B
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1B\3&61AAA01&0&8A
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:37, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:56:46, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:08:42, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\3&61AAA01&0&89
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaidexp.sys, 5.01.2600.0120 (English), 10/18/2001 04:00:00, 6144 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0253&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\4&618BA55&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 1178138 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 2684298 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 3514368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 4243456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 774213 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcpl.exe, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 1306624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 454727 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nviewimg.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 372736 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\keystone.exe, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 262229 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 39005 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 25392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsar.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Arabic), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 311296 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsar.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Arabic), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 139264 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrscs.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Czech), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrscs.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Czech), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 151552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsda.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Danish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsda.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Danish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsde.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (German), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsde.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (German), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsel.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Greek), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsel.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Greek), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrseng.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrseng.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (English), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrses.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Spanish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrses.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Spanish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsfi.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Finnish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsfi.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Finnish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsfr.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (French), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsfr.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (French), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrshe.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Hebrew), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 299008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrshe.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Hebrew), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrshu.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Hungarian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 233472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrshu.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Hungarian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsit.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Italian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsit.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Italian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsja.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Japanese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 3477504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsja.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Japanese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 106496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsko.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Korean), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 221184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsko.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Korean), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsnl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Dutch), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsnl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Dutch), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsno.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 245760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsno.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 151552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrspl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Polish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 233472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrspl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Polish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrspt.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Portuguese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 237568 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrspt.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Portuguese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsptb.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Portuguese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsptb.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Portuguese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 167936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrsru.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Russian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 253952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrsru.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Russian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrssk.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Slovak), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 237568 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrssk.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Slovak), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 163840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrssl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Slovenian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrssl.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Slovenian), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 151552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrssv.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Swedish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrssv.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Swedish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrstr.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Turkish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 249856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrstr.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Turkish), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrszhc.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Chinese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 212992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrszhc.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Chinese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvrszht.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Chinese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 212992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwrszht.dll, 6.13.0010.4109 (Chinese), 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpar.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 59265 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpar.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 22833 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpcs.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 67200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpcs.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 24777 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpda.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40777 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpda.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23275 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpde.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 42435 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpde.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 24155 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpel.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 72216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpel.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 24017 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpeng.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 39046 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpeng.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 20453 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpes.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40563 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpes.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 21880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpfi.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40636 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpfi.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23322 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpfr.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 41567 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpfr.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23262 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcphe.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 56600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcphe.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23449 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcphu.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 45517 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcphu.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 26819 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpit.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40390 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpit.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23297 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpja.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 42956 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpja.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 32944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpko.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 118846 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpko.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 33084 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpnl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40594 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpnl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23097 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpno.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40354 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpno.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 22919 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcppl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 44459 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcppl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23937 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcppt.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40293 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcppt.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23662 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpptb.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 40991 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpptb.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23494 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpru.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 47877 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpru.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 24149 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpsk.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 65851 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpsk.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 24389 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpsl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 42263 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpsl.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23455 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpsv.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 42015 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpsv.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 23253 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpth.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 58368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpth.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 33425 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcptr.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 43137 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcptr.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 25634 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpzhc.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 51887 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpzhc.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 26129 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpzht.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 51828 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcpzht.hlp, 11/18/2002 14:15:00, 22208 bytes

Name: NETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_100B&DEV_0020&SUBSYS_F3111385&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&60
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\FA312nd5.sys, 5.00.0119.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:12:32, 16074 bytes


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:41 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:41 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:41 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:41 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:48 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:48 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:03 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:03 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:48 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:08:21 10624 bytes
hidgame.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 14:02:32 8576 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:46 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:41 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:43 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3646 English Final Retail 9/22/2004 18:46:02 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:24 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:45 246302 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2818.0015.0055 English Final Retail 5/17/1999 13:12:56 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:15:21 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:42 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:08:02 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 05:58:38 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 05:58:40 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 05:58:41 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 05:58:41 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 05:58:38 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:12 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 363520 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 33280 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:12 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:12 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:12 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:43 1428480 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:16 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:28 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:16 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:44 17408 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:57 90624 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:10:21 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 07:56:46 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:09:58 51328 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0003.0740
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,oggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 from AVI XForm,0x00680000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Morgan MJPEG Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,m3jpegdec.ax,3.00.0000.0003
Morgan MJPEG Compressor,0x00100000,1,1,m3jpegenc.ax,3.00.0000.0003
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Elecard MPEG2 Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mpeg2dmx.ax,2.00.0065.30112
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0003.0740
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,MPG4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,oggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
Ogg Multiplexer,0x00400000,1,1,oggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
DivXG400Force,0x00900000,1,1,DivXG400.ax,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,3.05.0000.1004
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,clvsd.ax,3.05.0000.1011
DivXG400,0x00900000,1,1,DivXG400.ax,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.0933
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Morgan Stream Switcher,0x00800001,1,1,MMSwitch.ax,0.09.0007.0000
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Ogg Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,oggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Elecard MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,mpgdec.ax,2.00.0000.2313
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Morgan MJPEG Compressor,0x00100000,1,1,m3jpegenc.ax,3.00.0000.0003
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Low-Motion,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX ;-) MPEG-4 Fast-Motion,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX 5.0.3 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Morgan Multimedia M-JPEG V3 codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Huffyuv v2.1.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Morgan Multimedia M-JPEG V3 codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Morgan Multimedia M-JPEG V3 codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

Audio Renderers:
Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Avance AC97 Audio,0x00200000,14,2,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your drivers for the video card are two years old. You should find the latest update for them. Also run the tests that are in the video tab of DXDIAG.

Do the same for your sound card, they are 3 years old.


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

i installed the latest video drivers but it makes other games worser like unreal tournament. my couson got a ti4200 64mb he got same drivers as me but his need for speed underground 2 works properly


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Does the game hang at a consistent point? Like just before you enter the game? Or this the hanging occur randomly?


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

this occurs randomly


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I can try a guess...
Here go's: You have an Nvidia card I see right?... When you updated your drivers did you completly remove the old ones? Or just run the setup?

I have and use a program called "Driver Cleaner". It has a filter for Nvidia removal... 
It comes with a .txt file on how to use it... Don't remember where I got it, just google to find it.

Anywho you need to uninstall Nvidia from add/remove programs then follow the instructions for "Driver Cleaner".... 

I instaled updated drivers over old ones and got errors and skips in games that where once fine, but after using the cleaner and installing fresh drivers all games work fine...

Just my thought, It might help. Ya never Know.


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

i did remove drivers from add/remove programs and then installed the new ones but doesnt that remove everything to do with the drivers or does some files stay there.

ill give it a go any way if i could find the program


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In the properties of drivers in Device Manager, there is a button that you can remove the drivers.


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Are you using 1 stick of 512mb ram or two sticks of 256 each (assuming your ram is ddr400 / pc3200)? Cause the via chipset has stability issues with ddr400 ram, and sounds suspiciously like what you've got.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

M.A.H said:


> i did remove drivers from add/remove programs and then installed the new ones but doesnt that remove everything to do with the drivers or does some files stay there.
> 
> ill give it a go any way if i could find the program


Not really the drivers often stay behind, not sure why windows does this but you need to completly remove the Nvidia drivers.

I think I was told this here at TSG...... humm don't remember who helped me though, sorry. 

Oh yeh and look into your ram like above... You don't want RAM issues. :down:


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

i am using 1 stick of 512 Ram which is PC 2700


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

ok i removed the drivers from add/ remove programs and i removed them from the dick cleaner program and i installed the newest nvidia drivers 66.93. the error still comes up and with these drivers it makes other games to jurk like Unreal Tournament


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

humm well I'm stumped... I'm using 66.93 drivers my self and all my games work fine.. 
Sims 2, NFS Underground 2, Doom 3, and the like... 
Maybe it's not a vid problem.... Or, dare I say,.... Vid card?.... Na just guessing there..

Well lets see if anyone else has an idea.. 
Sorry that didn't work.. But new drivers are almost always a good thing...


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

well i put all the settings to low and tried playing but the error still comes up after a while. there was one thing i noticed when i installed the new drivers i had more options like to enable motion blur but with the old ones i havent.

soo any one got another idea


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

forgot to add is there an update for the game like a patch or summin?


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

any one got any other ideas i havent played this game for a week now any thing would do


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm still fresh out of ideas, but do keep reminding us.. Someone will figure it out.

Oh and maybe you could post the error report.... That could shed new light... maybe.... ????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may want to update your chipset on your mobo. I had a problem where I couldn't install C&C: Generals because of the default chipset drivers. Might be something.


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

ok i updated my mobo and sound drivers to the latest but still no luck.

i managed to take a screen shot of the error i uploaded it as a jpeg format and as a word document yall can check it out


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

any ideas??


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

so noone knows wa tha problem is ??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Isn't NFS an EA Games product?


----------



## The_PC_Gamer (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes it is, however Windows is still the one responsible for dealing with App errors, thats why the Send Error report comes up. By the way, speaking of EA, try running their support tool (somewhere on the game CD or in the Game installation directory /Help or /support) - it MAY show you if your PC would have troubles running the game and why.

Otherwise, yeah I say update all drivers you can find - sound, mobo, optical drives. And yes, there is a patch for NFSU2. You can get it by going into STart - EAGames - NFSU2 - Check for update. Internet window will open and you'll be able to download the latest patch. First, though, update all drivers.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Explains why you are getting a s/load of issues.  EA Lames are the worst right now.


----------



## M.A.H (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, ive updated my mobo and sound drivers but i also updated my graphics card drivers but it the problem still occurs. when i updated my graphics card drivers it started to cause problems on other games like on Unreal tournament it started to jurk but with my old driver (41.09) it runs smoothly so i installed my old drivers back but still cant figure out the need for speed underground 2 problem


----------



## yamadron (Apr 14, 2007)

I installed my game correclty, and i used the patch for the game , someone gave me the game and the game is working at his computer but it is not working on mine .When I click on its icon "speed2.exe" a meesage appears like:
"speed2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for inconvenieince" which have also " Send Error Report , Don't Send"
,,even i exceed the minimum requirements : 
THANK YOU FOR HELPING
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/14/2007, 23:14:45
Machine name: ISDO-E00EDBB65B
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Kobian
System Model: PSM4
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 768MB RAM
Page File: 131MB used, 1698MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: Hardware-accelerated Direct3D 9 is not available because the display driver does not support it. You may be able to get a newer driver from the hardware manufacturer. The file SiSGRV.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon 7000
Manufacturer: ATI(OEM)
Chip type: Radeon 7000/PRO 
DAC type: InternalDac
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0325&SUBSYS_03251039&REV_00
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (100Hz)
Monitor: LG FLATRON ez T710SH
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: SiSGRV.dll
Driver Version: 5.13.0001.2040 (English)
DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
Driver Date/Size: 10/5/2001 21:59:18, 315528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: sisgrp.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/11/2001 22:01:18, 150447 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71ED9-4065-11CF-7174-2423A2C2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x1039
Device ID: 0x0325
SubSys ID: 0x03251039
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_D ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG1_A 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_AA511019&REV_A0
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6120 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/27/2006 11:42:14, 3972672 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 25
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 25
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Does it work without the patch?
Did you defrag after installing?
Have you closed other background programs?
Are your video drivers up to date?

How did your friend give you the game? You have his CD?
Try removing it and reinstalling without the patch... Defrag. 
If it plays try patching it... 
If it fails, it could be a bad patch file.

Also wondering if that has anything to do with it.


> Display Tab 1: Hardware-accelerated Direct3D 9 is not available because the display driver does not support it. You may be able to get a newer driver from the hardware manufacturer. The file SiSGRV.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.


----------



## yamadron (Apr 14, 2007)

It doesn't work without the patch , i will defragement. I took his CD that he installed the game from


----------



## Bad Whippet (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure if this is relevent, but if the disc given to you is not the original (ie it's a copy), then the patch cripples it and generates this error message. I don't know whether uninstalling and then reinstalling properly removes the patch though...


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well it could be the Direct 3D issue.. 
Don't know enough about that to tell.


----------

